# MILAN | Syre | 80m | Pro



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Syre - via dei Rospigliosi, 41*
Milan | Italy
design | Studio Marco Piva; Milano Contract District * client | AXA IM; RedBrick * official website | syremilano.it








​Syre will be a green and sustainable residential complex, consisting of 120 housing units of various sizes (two-room, three-room, four-room, five-room apartments, penthouses) in energy class A, distributed over a 22-floors tower and an 8-floors building. The buildings rest on a transparent loggia intended for common activities.








​Served by local public transport and located nearby the upcoming development "San Siro Sporting-Entertainment District" (a project by Serie A-League football clubs AC Milan and FC Internazionale Milano), Syre will offer a view of the city skyline as well as a private garden -which will present different tree species (lime trees, oaks, magnolias, liquidambar, ash trees), shrubs, hedges, aquatic plants- and a series of amenities to its residents. The tower will overlook a new scenographic square. The complex is scheduled to be completed by July 2025.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Updates










urbanfile-duepiedisbagliati​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## ibraznikov (Jun 29, 2021)

What a cozy rooftop terrace! The use of hanging gardens creates an atmosphere of unity with nature. The plan of the building, both inside and out, is excellent. Let's hope it all comes to fruition.


----------

